# Need help!!!!!



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Going to rigs/ spur on thursday night.Tryin to decide whetherto go to rigs or spur.Does anyone know what water conditions are like near rigs? heard it was pretty green out there. also does anyone know what spur looks like water or weed wise? Any weed lines at all out there yet? if so where?

tight lines, 4wahoo


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

I replied on the blue water report section you asked this same question. Go to the rigs past petronis is a color change towards the beer can, marlin, ram p;that is today's info from 3 sources. a charter boat captain, real-timenavigator.com and terrafin.com . buy a subscription to either or both like I do... good luck and be sure to give a detailed report


----------

